# average bathtub installation cost



## gghrt000 (Feb 9, 2014)

I am replacing the older bathtub for the condo which i moved in and put a brand new one. featurewise just plain white one. However homedepo and lowes wont do the installation, they will only do the complete remodeling of bath. However guy at homedepo suggested me search for indie contractors who can do the bathtub replacement. 
Did a quote submission however the price of replacement varies widely. There is one person who can do for 60$ and another two quote for 450$ and last one quoted for 850$. I am not sure which one to select? With tub itself costing around 200$ i'd rather replacement labor as reasonable. 

The work would include the removing the tiles over the tub and replace the bathtub leaving the wall open. I am planning to do the tiles myself later. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## JoeD (Feb 9, 2014)

I would eliminate the $60 guy right off the top. No way way can it be done that cheap. Not know what is involved or where you live either one of the other two could be good. Get some references and check them.


----------



## havasu (Feb 9, 2014)

I betcha that $60 guy will ask for the money up front, then you would never see him again? Happens all the time to unsuspecting homeowners.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 9, 2014)

Searched and found it. Thanks, 

Cost to Replace a Bathtub	zip code   	tubs 	
Item	Quantity	Low  	High  
Bath Tub Cost
Non-discounted retail cost for common, mid-grade bath tub.	1 tub	$371.54	$598.95
Bath Tub Labor
Direct labor expenses to replace bathtub.	4.9 hours	$278.66	$293.49
Bath Tub Job Materials and Supplies
Cost of supplies that may be required to replace bathtub including: fittings, mounting hardware and connectors.	1 tub	$36.24	$39.24
Bath Tub Debris Disposal Costs
Costs to load and haul away old materials and installation waste.	 	$20.00	$25.00
Totals - Cost to Replace Bathtub
 	1 tub	$706.43	$956.68

 	Average cost 
per tub	$706.43	$956.68


----------



## strinter (Feb 28, 2014)

That is a big range - but some people just charge more than others..they want to earn more or have higher overhead or whatever.  I wouldnt be too concerned..you need to 1. ensure they are all quoting the same thing - the tub, what they do, how the finish the new installation, materials, firm fixed or can they charge more for "unexpected" things they find. etc.  once you confirm all the quotes are apples to apples then check references, past customers and decide who you think will do the best job..regardless of price - hire the person who you thnk will do the best job.  For a bigger project the bathroom remodel cost calculators at http://www.remodelormove.com/bathroom-remodelling are a big help since they breakdown the cost of a remodel by labor and materials plus it is adjusted for where you live etc.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks strinter. i will look in there may be in future. for now, i found out that i can improve it by painting and did the paint last week. if paint does not last and starts chpiping, i will have to looking into replacing again.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 28, 2014)

450
700
850
960

...............x......x..x.x
0.....|.....|.....|.....|....|
..........................$1000

Looks like ~$850 is the center value and 450 and 960 are the outliers.

$740	= average
$775	= median (not very affected by the $450).	
Half cost between 
$638 and $878 (the interquartile range, IQR.  I get tired just typing that )

In any case I'd stay within the IQR unless there is a very good reason not to.  That leaves the $700 and the $850.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> 450
> 700
> 850
> 960
> ...



my brain is about to explode due to overheating after reading this.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 1, 2014)

gghrt000 said:


> my brain is about to explode due to overheating after reading this.


Well, all of us have liquid cooled brains and air cooled heads, so that helps somewhat.  

Funny story: I had dizziness and so me, my wife and my doctor are looking at the MRI image on the wall of a section of my brain.  
I can't make much of it but the doctor said I had good blood flow to the brain.  
The words were hardly out of his mouth and my wife was already furious.

They did find something that they called an Unidentified Benign Object and I'm sure some of my posts originate from the spot.


----------



## gghrt000 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Well, all of us have liquid cooled brains and air cooled heads, so that helps somewhat.
> 
> Funny story: I had dizziness and so me, my wife and my doctor are looking at the MRI image on the wall of a section of my brain.
> I can't make much of it but the doctor said I had good blood flow to the brain.
> ...


mine is liquid cooled. better as it can absorb more energy than air


----------

